# need help about smps



## tokyodrift3.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

i am usning 
AMD fx-4100 -processor,
MSA88m- motherboard,
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6750 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card,
1 tb -hd,
4gb DD3 ram

any chnges ...welcome..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

you need the SMPS only?
whats the budget?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

help to find out correct SMPS


----------

